# Holiday Collection 2008 + Sephora haul!



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 5, 2008)

This was my first holiday event, and my last big haul for awhile.  I feel guilty for how much I spent..my (newlywed) husband and I just merged assets, and now I have to tell him how much I really spend.  So no more makeup for awhile, but this was worth it.

I can't get the pictures to load 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm sorry, so here's links.
IMG_1713.JPG (image)
IMG_1715.JPG (image)
IMG_1712.JPG (image)

Here's a list -
4 brush set for the face (194, 187, 168, and 190)
Intriguing Scarlet (6 warm eyes)
Neutral Lips lipstick set 
Nars foundation in Mont Blac (the lightest shade!)
Sephora 10th anniversary reusable bag


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 5, 2008)

*passes out*

*comes to*

OMG, thank you so much for posting!  Fabulous pictures!

I cannot wait to buy my MAC Holiday!! 

I am totally thinking of Susanne right now - I know she will enjoy this thread!  ;-)


----------



## jaclynashley (Oct 5, 2008)

Pretty !


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm jealous! All the pretty holiday stuff looks SO gorgeous!


----------



## Fairybelle (Oct 5, 2008)

Wowza!! I love it ALL.


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm glad you ladies love them as much as I do!  I don't know why it happens, but it's like my MAC store gets all the good stuff early.  I'm not complaining or anything..but it's so not fair to you guys.  I could have spent a LOT more...I actually wanted the Red lip collection and ended up checking the Neutral box instead.  It worked out for the best.  I was sort of iffy about the red, but I LOVE Real Treasure.  Such the perfect light bronze.


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 5, 2008)

i thought they were presell.


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_i thought they were presell._

 
They are, but I hadn't seen anyone else post about their MAC having an event yet.  My location got the Emanuel Ungaro collection two weeks early.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 5, 2008)

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOo Envious!!!!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Oct 5, 2008)

Great haul!
How is the quality of this years brush sets?


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiss and Makeup* 

 
_They are, but I hadn't seen anyone else post about their MAC having an event yet. My location got the Emanuel Ungaro collection two weeks early._

 
I just got back the red she said event. The kits were presell and we couldnt get them today. only the actual res she said Items. But it was fun to check them out early!

Great Haul! Thankss for sharing!


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Oct 6, 2008)

where did you get your hands on the new holiday MAC sets?


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks! The Warm Eyes palette looks gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will get it. And maybe that brush set too. Are they made in China? Do they lose hairs?


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 6, 2008)

LUCKY YOU!!! great haul! can't wait..


----------



## mac*lover (Oct 6, 2008)

great haul !!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 6, 2008)

omg I'm so envious right now because of the brush set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it looks soooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'd also like to know about the quality of the brushes, I'm sooooo curious! Amazing haul!


----------



## sexysellerie (Oct 6, 2008)

I am soooooo looking forward to the warm eyes palette. It looks great!

Lovely haul!


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkgirl84* 

 
_where did you get your hands on the new holiday MAC sets?_

 
My MAC free-standing store had their Red She Said event last night, so I went with a friend, ate yummy chocolately treats, and restrained myself from buying more.  I was surprised they had the brush sets!  The MA's said they didn't think they could sell them but they could.  Thank God!  They had everything but the mini sets coming out in December.

To answer the questions about the brush sets..the bristles are the same as the other MAC brushes, but the handles weren't as well made as the more expensive, full sized ones.  They just felt more like wood, if that makes sense?  I used all of them today, and I'm thrilled, especially with the foundation brush and the angled brush.  My angle brush is too big for contouring (I think I push too hard, haha!) but since this one is smaller, it's perfect for my face.  I'm going to do a review tonight, after I get home from work.  Considering the price ($50 for the set vs the individual price) I think it's worth it.  I'd like to (eventually) have the longer handled ones, but I have to wait until my dupes go bad.  I had all the brushes, but not MAC ones, and I wanted to see if there was a difference.

There was


----------



## yzzilizzy (Oct 6, 2008)

Kiss and Makeup! You lucky lucky girl! The lipbags were only on presell at my event, PLUS the only one they had on display was the Rose lips one.... I REALLY wanted to check out the Neutral and Red lipbags so bad! The one you got looks absolutely stunning!  

Would you mind posting what the finishes of the two lipsticks are?  I want them so bad!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiss and Makeup* 

 
_My MAC free-standing store had their Red She Said event last night, so I went with a friend, ate yummy chocolately treats, and restrained myself from buying more.  I was surprised they had the brush sets!  The MA's said they didn't think they could sell them but they could.  Thank God!  They had everything but the mini sets coming out in December.

To answer the questions about the brush sets..the bristles are the same as the other MAC brushes, but the handles weren't as well made as the more expensive, full sized ones.  They just felt more like wood, if that makes sense?  I used all of them today, and I'm thrilled, especially with the foundation brush and the angled brush.  My angle brush is too big for contouring (I think I push too hard, haha!) but since this one is smaller, it's perfect for my face.  I'm going to do a review tonight, after I get home from work.  Considering the price ($50 for the set vs the individual price) I think it's worth it.  I'd like to (eventually) have the longer handled ones, but I have to wait until my dupes go bad.  I had all the brushes, but not MAC ones, and I wanted to see if there was a difference.

There was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you. I guess the handles are fine for me because all brushes that I need/want as individuals would be too much and I love it that they are red


----------



## Stormy (Oct 6, 2008)

LUCKY you could get the palettes and lip sets!  Those were pre order only at my event!  Great haul!


----------



## LP_x (Oct 6, 2008)

Oooh I'm so jealous!! Fab haul


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yzzilizzy* 

 
_Kiss and Makeup! You lucky lucky girl! The lipbags were only on presell at my event, PLUS the only one they had on display was the Rose lips one.... I REALLY wanted to check out the Neutral and Red lipbags so bad! The one you got looks absolutely stunning! 

Would you mind posting what the finishes of the two lipsticks are? I want them so bad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I was really worried the neutral would be too bronze for me - lipsticks tend to turn orange on me - but I absolutely love it!  The lipgloss it comes with is absolutely gorgeous..I don't think the pictures do them justice.  I meant to check the Rose lips but checked Neutral instead and I'm SO glad I did.


----------



## catz1ct (Oct 6, 2008)

Those lipsticks look lovely


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 6, 2008)

Great haul. That's the palette I want, thanks for the pix. Enjoy!


----------



## CfromParis (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice haul, you're a lucky one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can't wait for the collection to arrive in my country! (I'm still waiting for the cremesheen l/p...)


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Oct 7, 2008)

wow i am so Envious 
but in a good way lol

enjoy


----------



## couturesista (Oct 7, 2008)

Omfg! I Want Those Brushes!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 8, 2008)

Ooh I LOVE the brush set! Great haul =)


----------



## LilyDeven (Oct 8, 2008)

ooo! very nice! i want to buy some makeup too! funds are low though, so i patiently wait...lol.


----------



## MAC*alicious (Oct 8, 2008)

awesome haul! enjoy your stuff, lucky girl! 
the brushes look gorgeous, can't wait to buy the sets! (=


----------



## vuittongirl (Oct 8, 2008)

omgosh, i nearly fainted when i opened the pics, lol there so beautiful, i have to get the lipsticks and brush set.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_*passes out*

*comes to*

OMG, thank you so much for posting!  Fabulous pictures!

I cannot wait to buy my MAC Holiday!! 

I am totally thinking of Susanne right now - I know she will enjoy this thread!  ;-)_

 
So true!!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 8, 2008)

Is it November 8th yet? No?


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Is it November 8th yet? No?_

 
No, my love.  Soon, I promise.


----------



## User40 (Oct 10, 2008)

Gorgeous haul. You're so lucky! Is that red jewel a necklace that comes with?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Is it November 8th yet? No?_

 
I thought exactly the same. I mean it's October 10th.. so.. it wouldn't be such a big deal to skip the days until November 8th, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please?


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marmaladecat* 

 
_Gorgeous haul. You're so lucky! Is that red jewel a necklace that comes with?_

 
The jewel was the "free gift" we got for attending the event.  They were given to everyone at the door, after checking ID (because of the liquor) and before we got our check lists.


----------



## addict (Oct 11, 2008)

*hyperventilates*
i can't wait!
i love the lip set!


----------



## ApplePeace (Oct 11, 2008)

yea me too love the lip set.


----------



## ssmith31106 (Oct 14, 2008)

OMG...I can't wait to get my hands on some of this holiday stuff....AGHHHHH


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow.  Nice big haul.  SOOO jealous!


----------

